# band saw collection



## charlo489 (Oct 14, 2015)

So I got this vintage general band saw with no dust ports on it. Before cutting any hole in lower door, I was wondering if I can get by using only a single port right under the table and one right next to the blade on top of the table ? My main pipe is 6", what would you suggest ? 4" ports under and over or 6" port under with a 4" over ? 

Plan B is drilling a 5" hole in the door if the pickup at the table is not sufficient


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Photos would help in getting a better response.

David


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Mine is right below the table insert ....*

I thought you had a bandsaw "collection", but you want to know about dust collection LOL.


My Craftsman 14" saws have 2 ports, a 4" down at the bottom of the lower blade cover and a 2 1/2 shop vac port directly below the table insert and lower blade guides. This works real well, BUT you do need a shop vac with it high velocity air movement. 

The idea is, this is where the dust exits, so try to catch it there first.
I don't use the 4" port since the 2 1/2" works well enough. The bandsaw is a dust making monster, more so than a table saw in my experience.


I wouldn't saw any holes in the blade covers or backside until I tried this approach first. A port above the upper blade guide will do nothing, it's too lat at taht point to catch much. Below the table it's actually being forced downward right into the 2 1/2" post from the blades teeth.


----------



## charlo489 (Oct 14, 2015)

Well I don't have a picture but it's your standard bandsaw, just like a an old delta. Anyway, I want to avoid shop vac, I really think a dc is required for those tools. So, which port size do I need under the table ? That would be my primary pickup area. Next, I'll place a flex hose on the table, secured with magnets to capture the rest.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Go ahead and try it .....*

You got advice from a guy who owns 5 bandsaws, 2 - 1100 CFM Jet dust collectors and 4 rigid shop vacs in the wood shop. I have 2 planers, 2 drums sanders, 2 router tables, 4 table saws, and 2 radial arm saws. I know a thing or two about dust collection. Feel free to ignore my advice. :|


----------



## charlo489 (Oct 14, 2015)

fair enough, I guess there's nothing wrong with trying the shop vac, I'll give it a try in the mean time for sure ! But on the other hand, have you tried hooking up your dc to a single port under the table ?


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

I have one of those Delta bandsaws. I bought it used. A previous owner had installed a 2-1/2 inch dust port on the lower panel and a brush that looks like it was cut from an old wood floor brush. 

You're right. The dust collection does not work. I still have to remove the panels and vacuum the sawdust throughout the inside. It is a drawback of those machines. 

I have seen similar bandsaws with homebrew dust collection under the table as recommended by @woodnthings. I want to try the idea, too. It can't be worse than what I have now.


----------



## sunnybob (Sep 3, 2016)

I have a 14" bandsaw.
It came with 2 x 4" ports, one under the table and one at the rear of the bottom compartment.

My dust collection system is 2 1/2" only due to not having much room or equipment or money. I blocked off the lower port and use 2 1/2" on the top port. It collects almost all dust.

I did make a very basic shroud using 1/8" ply around the gap between the table and the bottom of the machine, channelling all the dust into the lower port. I can remove that when I want to tilt the table

Only very fine airborne escapes, which would anyway. Thats collected when I vacuum the floor after each day is done. Every once in a while i open the lower door and vacuum the dust out, but thats weeks or even months apart.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

Here are photos of bad bandsaw dust collection - the 2-1/2 inch dust collection port on the bottom panel, and the home-brew brush made from a floor scrubber. I connect a shop vac to the bandsaw when it is use. For very small cuts (e.g., a pen blank), I don't bother with connecting the shop vac, but I wear eye protection and a dust mask always. 

THESE DO NOT PROVIDE ADEQUATE DUST COLLECTION. I am posting the photos only as examples of what does not work for me. As I said, when I find a little time, I will try @woodnthings suggestion of a smallish port right under the table adjacent to the table insert opening, as close as possible to where the blade enters. Get the sawdust before it has a chance to spread around inside. Worth a test, for sure! 

Having said all of that, my bandsaw cuts very well and I don't mind the extra cleanup. 

Photos for example of BAD dust collection:
* Dust collection port on lower panel. Installed by a previous owner. Not effective.
* Crude brush near the top of the lower wheel. Installed by a previous owner. May keep some dust off the wheel.

P.S. Nothing is "sealed." There are gaps between the edge of the panels and what they cover. They are not dangerous because they are fully covered, but the dust leaks out of the gaps everywhere. It seems almost purpose-designed to allow the dust to leak out to fall to the floor (and float in the air, eek!) as a way to keep it from accumulating too much sawdust inside. They did not know as much about sawdust back then.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*It's about "airborne" particles.....*

If you catch the dust at it's point or origin, it's way more efficient than trying to suck it out of the air and once it's fallen to the bottom, forget it unless the pickup port is in a direct line. 

Table saws are very difficult to collect the dust from once the dust is inside the cabinet unless it falls by gravity right into the dust port. Newer saws have a blade shroud with a shop vac port which is way better, catching the dust as it coming off the blade. 

So, the best way on a bandsaw is right under the table insert. Unfortunately, you will need to form your own port, maybe from a plastic container ......? and some duct tape? .... 2" PVC pipe?

For a universal design:
https://youtu.be/Ut_tqnqrRww?t=122

For an older Delta like yours:






:vs_cool:


----------

